# are sponge filters supposed to be this LOUD?



## kdwilson972 (Jan 26, 2009)

i recently added a hydro sponge IV to a tank of mine. i've never used a sponge filter, as generally i have multiple canister, power, and fluidized bed filters on my tanks. i tried setting this thing up at least six times and finally had to take it out. i've never heard something so loud. my rams and bleeding heart tetras all hid on the other side of the tank. i literally couldn't sleep, this thing is so loud. do all sponge filters sound like this (horrible gurgling), or am i doing something wrong? it is hooked up to a whisper 40 air pump. i had a valve on the airline but the only way i could make it quiet was to shut it off. any suggestions?


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

There are two places where sponge filters make noise:

First, bubbles breaking the surface of the water. Nothing you can do about this other than turn up the TV louder. The mere sound of the bubbles is why I usually recommend people putting sponge filters on tanks where sound doesn't matter (quarantine/growout/fry tanks in the garage or fishroom). If you have a fully enclosed hood, this will help muffle the noise a bit. One more thing. The size of the bubbles will also make a difference in noise. Bigger bubbles will produce a larger gurgling sound (think farting in the bathtub). Smaller bubbles will create a quieter fizzy noise (think pouring a glass of soda). You might want to use a large airstone to power your filter and minimize the bubble size.

Secondly, noise from the air pump itself. If the pump is resting on your stand, it could be that it is creating a resonance with the wood. Try resting the pump on a piece of sponge or foam or put it on the floor if you have carpet. I've also seen people place the pump in a big container with a lid so that it hangs suspended by the power cord in mid air in the container, thereby eliminating contact with the pump body and the stand.

The Tetra air pumps rest on 4 legs with the pump body suspended off the floor so that may also be an option.

Charlie


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was looking at adding the hydro IV or V. I hear i should plug it right into the intake on my eheim 2078. You have one. do you see how this can be plugged in? but i didnt hear anything about the noise.

also just bought a wisper 100 and that thing is loud. its the loudest thing in the fishtank. my canister filter cant be heard. i also have a rena 400 air pump it is half as quiet. I've already tried putting the filter on top of a sponge.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, it needs an airstone unless you like that "mad scientist" sound, they can also use a powerhead.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> Bigger bubbles will produce a larger gurgling sound (think farting in the bathtub).


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Good analogy Charlie!


----------



## kdwilson972 (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm using an airstone and the noise is much diminished. i had to put it in a downstairs tank instead of my ram tank because the noise (or vibration) seemed to bother them even worse than me. none of us could sleep :zz:


----------

